# Routes and rental near Rome (GA)



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

I will be attending a conference at Barnsley Resort near Adairsville and Rome, Georgia in May. Can anybody recommend a good place to rent a bike? I'd also like to hear some options on where to ride. I won't have a lot of time to drive to a ride so routes that start in the area would be preferred. 

The resort has some off-road trails and mtn bike rental which might be fun. Are there any other mtn bike trails in the immediate area?


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

Honestly, I've ridden the "trails" at Barnsley, and they aren't worth riding. There are 2-4 miles worth of trails, unmarked, twist back on themselves, etc. You are not close to much other mountain biking. If you have 45 minutes to drive, consider Blanket's Creek. Directions and information are at http://www.sorbawoodstock.org. 

There is a lot of great road riding in the area. Look on my website: http://www.sadlebred.com/gamaps.html. Look for maps with Barnsley Gardens or Adairsville in the title. There is an "outfitters" store on the Barnsley property that rents low end mountain bikes; I don't think they have road bikes. Your closest bike shop to rent a road bike may be Cycleworks or Free Flite in Atlanta. I do NOT know about bike shops in Rome b/c I am not familiar with them.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks for the link. Some of those directions are pretty complicated. There seems to be a turn once every mile on average. I may just have to ask where the closest mountain is and head in that direction.


----------



## dawg (Mar 13, 2002)

The southern end of the GA Pinhoti trail is not that far from Rome. Sections 7 or 8 would be your best bet. 
http://www.georgiapinhoti.org/trail_guide.html

Another MTB option would be the trails at Berry College. 


For road riding, the 'Narrows' would be your best bet. 
http://www.bikesbl.org/maps/ridgeandvalleyscenicbyway.pdf


All of these rides are reached by taking US HWY 27 north out of Rome.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

dawg said:


> The southern end of the GA Pinhoti trail is not that far from Rome. Sections 7 or 8 would be your best bet.
> http://www.georgiapinhoti.org/trail_guide.html
> 
> Another MTB option would be the trails at Berry College.
> ...


Thanks for the links. That Narrows route is what I've been looking for.


----------



## BenW (Feb 27, 2007)

If you can get on Campus, there are some really good trails at Berry . I know of a singletrack that was behind House of Dreams thats a blast. Fire roads galore.


----------

